

Trying out 'Amazon Remembers' - kirubakaran
http://theruchi.blogspot.com/2009/04/experiment-amazon-remembers.html

======
kirubakaran
That is quite impressive. I wonder what will happen if you send a picture of a
real dog or of an interstate sign or of, say, PG. I don't have an iPhone. Can
someone try?

~~~
unalone
If it's using Mechanical Turk, then it'll be like the Kindle's NowNow service,
where you'll get related info if not the exact thing.

~~~
joshuaxls
It uses Mechanical Turk.

<http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/12/amazon-proves-i.html>

~~~
seren6ipity
It's not just Mturks. From the horse's mouth "For fun, we'll also use a
community of real people to find product matches on Amazon.com." @
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200287200)

~~~
joshuaxls
Am I missing something? Isn't Mechanical Turk the community of real people? Or
do you think "we'll also use..." means that they're using something else? I
didn't get that gist from the full quote:

"After you send us a photo, we'll store it on your Amazon Remembers list
(similar to your Wish List) in the app and in your Lists at Amazon.com. For
fun, we'll also use a community of real people to find product matches on
Amazon.com."

~~~
seren6ipity
You may be right that that it's mturks only for product searches.

------
almost
Just so no one else has to waste time clicking through, it's just another lame
April Fools joke.

Actually, I think I might have found this one funny if it hadn't been now when
I'm so sick of them :p

